# how was this produced?



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

does anyone know how this was produced?(looking in your direction nige) i can see okeetee in it but any idea how this was produced, its labelled a haphazard okeetee


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like it's just a very nice Okee with a bit of an aberrant pattern.

Could be incubation temperatures/conditions.
Could be a random chance of genetics.
Could even be some sort of hybrid with another colubrid species way way way back in the gene pool - so far back that it looks essentially corn.

Unless they breed it and get some sort of reliable results (i.e. babies come out looking like that, or babies bred to each other/to this animal come out looking like that) I wouldn't assume it's anything inheritable genetic.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

:razz: think i'll resign now then


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i wasn't sure if it had bloodred in it somewhere?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive just read somewhere that there is a haphazard road near the okeetee hunting club, could they be from original stock from there?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Could well be a descendant of wild-caught stock, yes - or wild-caught itself, if the snake's located in the US. Less likely to be WC if it's over here, mind you!


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> :razz: think i'll resign now then


got you stumpted!!! what chance have us mere mortals:lol2: still stunning looking snake


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nah its not that it got me stumped, (although it probably did, but i have seen them) its more that ssissstcoooo keeps getting in there 1st lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Could well be a descendant of wild-caught stock, yes - or wild-caught itself, if the snake's located in the US. Less likely to be WC if it's over here, mind you!


 
yeah its a US site, just seemed a coincedence that theres a haphazard road running through the okeetee club area, maybe it is a variant of wild animals, but it sounds as though they are being bred now


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have seen a few of these on the USA site, there are a few of them about but without looking i really cant remember who has them


----------

